# Spannungsfall in Wechselstromanlgen



## fra226 (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Mathe-Aufgabe:....Ein wechselstrommotor soll über eine nym leitung (33m) angeschlossen werden. der spannungsfall soll 3% nicht überschreiten.
Typenschild: 230V, 2kW, 10.4A, cos=0.7 50 Hz.....

warum muss ich bei der berechnung den cos mit einbeziehen?(Wirkstrom)
...und nicht den scheinstrom (10.4A) den ich ja auch messen könnte,mit einem messgerät, oder?

vielen dank
fra226


----------



## Zottel (4 Juni 2008)

Mußt du gar nicht! Der Spannungsfall wird vom Gesamtstrom, also den 10,4A, verursacht. Aber hier ist halt das vollständige Typenschild angegeben und ich schätze, es ist durchaus Teil der Aufgabe, daraus das Nötige zu entnehmen.


----------



## fra226 (4 Juni 2008)

hi,

dachte ich ja auch erst, aber laut lösung, rechnen sie mit cos=0,7.

die formel im tabellenbuch lautet ja auch: 
delta u= 2*I*l* cos phi / kappa * q

kappa= cu= 56

sie rechnen mit 10,4 A * 0,7= 7,28A und das ist ja wohl der Wirkstrom und nicht der Scheinstrom von 10,4A??? oder hab ich einen denk fehler ???

gruss
fra226


----------



## HaDi (4 Juni 2008)

Also, das ist jetzt lange her für mich, aber ich denke, weil der induktive und der kapazitive Widerstand einer NYM-Leitung bei 50Hz vernachlässigbar ist, wird nur der ohmsche Widerstand zur Berechnung herangezogen und dementsprechend verursacht auch nur der Wirkstrom einen Spannungsfall.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Zottel (4 Juni 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Also, das ist jetzt lange her für mich, aber ich denke, weil der induktive und der kapazitive Widerstand einer NYM-Leitung bei 50Hz vernachlässigbar ist, wird nur der ohmsche Widerstand zur Berechnung herangezogen und dementsprechend verursacht auch nur der Wirkstrom einen Spannungsfall.
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


Nein, sorry, das ist Quatsch!
Anschaulich geht es mit Zeigerdiagrammen.
Zunächst der Verbraucher (Motor): 
Es liegt eine Spannung an, sie bildet zwei Stromkomponenten, U/R und U/XL.

Das gibt zwei Stromzeiger für Wirk- und Blindstrom.
In der Diagonale liegt nun der "Scheinstrom" (Ich setze das in Gänsefüßchen, da er "wirklich" fließt). Also besser: Der resultierende Strom, der Motorstrom, der Gesamtstrom des Motors.

Dieser resultierende Strom bewirkt den Spannungsfall an der Leitung. Da, wie du schon sagst, 'der induktive und der kapazitive Widerstand einer NYM-Leitung bei 50Hz vernachlässigbar ist', ist der Spannungsfall rein durch den ohm´schen Widerstand bestimmt.  Damit ist er in Phase mit dem Strom, der ihn verursacht. Aber der verursachende Strom ist eben der resultierende Strom, keineswegs der Wirkstrom des Verbrauchers!

Um auch das klar zu stellen: Wenn der induktive und der kapazitive Widerstand der Leitung nicht vernachlässigbar wäre, hättet ihr immer noch denselben Strom und müßtet den Spannungsfall aus einer ohm´schen (in Phase) und einer anderen Komponente 90 Grad dazu bilden. Die 90 Grad würden sich auf die Richtung des resultierenden Strom beziehen!

Wäre es anders, warum sollte man für Blindleistung beim EVU bezahlen? Man bezahlt, weil der zugehörige Strom den Spannungsfall in den Versorgungseinrichtung und damit die Verluste erhöht.


> dachte ich ja auch erst, aber laut lösung, rechnen sie mit cos=0,7.


Dann ist die Lösung Bockmist. Ich habe zweimal nachgedacht, bevor ich das schrieb.


> die formel im tabellenbuch lautet ja auch:
> delta u= 2*I*l* cos phi / kappa * q


Die Formel für was? In welchem Tabellenbuch?


> sie rechnen mit 10,4 A * 0,7= 7,28A und das ist ja wohl der Wirkstrom und nicht der Scheinstrom von 10,4A??? oder hab ich einen denk fehler ???


Nein, ich erlaube mir zu sagen: Die haben einen Fehler! Es sei denn, sie haben eine Kompensationseinrichtung am Motor. Zeig das ruhig deinem Lehrer!


----------



## fra226 (5 Juni 2008)

...die Formel ist richtig....Tabellenbuch Westermann "Elektrotechnik Tabellen Energieelektronik" Seite 407....Stichwort "Spannungsfall"......

vielen dank
fra226


----------



## HaDi (5 Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hilft ja das hier weiter:

http://www.e-volution.de/files_download/wissen/luk_teil1.pdf

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Gecht (5 Juni 2008)

fra226 schrieb:


> Typenschild: 230V, 2kW, 10.4A, cos=0.7 50 Hz.....



Hallo? Warum kann keiner mehr ein Motortypenschild richtig lesen?
Pzu: 230V*10.4A=2392W
Pab: 2kW

Natürlich gilt der Gesamtstrom wie Zottel schon gesagt hat.

Irgendwo war doch die Erklärung von 4L für Schein-,Wirk- und Blindleistung.


----------



## HaDi (5 Juni 2008)

Den Hinweis mit dem Motortypenschild verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich, sorry.
Die spannende Frage ist doch, warum der cos phi in der Formel drinsteckt, und, egal wo auch immer ich suche, er steckt immer in dieser Formel.
Dass der Gesamtstrom (Scheinstrom) zur Berechnung benutzt werden muss, habe ich eingesehen, da war mein Ansatz tatsächlich Blödsinn.
Das oben verlinkte Dokument sagt sinngemäß aus, dass der Spannungfall irgendwie über den Leistungsfaktor resultiert.
Aber das ist ja schon so lange her (gefühlte 186 Jahre)...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## marcelunddennis (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
also wie ich das sehe wird mit dem Gesamtstrom gerechnet.
Der cos phi kommt wegen der Spannung in diese Gleichung.
Wie in dem Dokument von HaDi zu sehen ist sind die Spannungen Phasenverschoben.
Scrollt man ein bißchen runter, dahin wo die Spannungen dargestellt sind, sieht man auch die Formeln die dieser Berechnung zugrunde liegen.


Da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Denkfehler!


----------



## Zottel (5 Juni 2008)

ICH MUSS MICH ENTSCHULDIGEN!


marcelunddennis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also wie ich das sehe wird mit dem Gesamtstrom gerechnet.
> Der cos phi kommt wegen der Spannung in diese Gleichung.
> Wie in dem Dokument von HaDi zu sehen ist sind die Spannungen Phasenverschoben.
> ...


DAS IST GENAU RICHTIG!
Ich habe an die auf der Leitung abfallende Spannung gedacht. Diese richtet sich nach dem resultierenden Strom, wie ich oben aus geführt habe. ABER: Weil sie die gleiche Richtung wie dieser Strom hat, ist sie zur Netzspannung wiederum um Phi verschoben. Deshalb kann sie nicht einfach von der Netzspannung abgezogen werden, sondern die Motorspannung reduziert sich nur um den Anteil ULeitong * cos phi.


----------



## Anwender (7 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
allgemein, ohne auf die expliziten Daten einzugehen.
Der cosph oder der Phasenverschiebungswinkel spielt absolut hierbei eine Rolle.
Die Summe der Teil-Spannungen muß die Versorgungsspannung ergeben. Die Zuleitung ist ein Anteil der gesamten ohmschen Anteile des Kreises. 
Die Spannungen (und damit auch die Teilspannung über der Zuleitung) lassen sich nicht "normal" addieren sondern müssen "geometrisch" addiert werden. Man könnte auch sagen über Zeigerdreiecke, wie sie jeder Berufsschüler kennt oder über die etwas schwierigere (aber elegantere) "komplexe" Rechnung.
Würde man einfach den Scheinstrom nehmen und mit dem ohmschen Widerstand der Leitung multiplizieren (U=I*R) würde man eben nicht die Phasenverschiebung innerhalb des Kreises berücksichtigen und somit die Teilspannungen "addieren", was nicht zulässig ist.

viele Grüße


----------



## TommyG (8 Juni 2008)

Wenn Du die Winkel

berücksichtigst, dann must Du aber auch wieder die Einzelnen Parts zusammenrechnen. Also den Wirk pytagorasmäßig mit dem Blindanteil addieren. Dann bist Du wieder bei deinem Scheinanteil. sonst kommst du net auf den Gesamtstrom...

Das ist jetzt die logisch mathematische Lösung, die Lösung aus der Technik führt dann das Trennen noch mehr ad absurdum:

Alles ist perfekt, du hast nur Heizkörper, cos phi=1. Die Leistung (U*I), die fließt,  ist real, dafür musst du bezahlen, dafür muss die Strippe dimensioniert sein.

Oder: Du bist induktiv, cosphi=0,5, es liegen 2,3kW an230V, durch die 0,5 sind es aber keine 10, sondern 20A, die durch A- Meter (nicht Stromzähler..) fließen => Du musst die Strippe/ Sicherung für die 20A dimensionieren,... oder kompensieren. 

Höhö, Zufall, das hier gerade die Grenze 1,5/ 2,5 mm2 überschriten wurde...

So, sach was...

(An den Theadstarter: Wenn Du jetzt die Sachen, also induktive Blindleistung, Querschnitt bei reiner Wirkleistung... berechnen sollst, dann macht der Cos phi auf dem Schild Sinn, sonst ist es eine überflüssige Info, bezühlich SPg- Abfall..)

Greetz, Tom


----------

